# MS lake bottoms



## mudtodeep

Anyone ride Grenada lake bottom on here we ride it all the time some of the best riding u will ever do ride for days and never c ur same track


----------



## sloboy

Never been but I have heard lots about it. We need to get together and take a ride up there.


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Ive got a buddy that rides there pretty often. HIs name is Joey Smith. Had a lime green brute with 10" lift and 32" outlaws, now he has a red RZR le with 28 outlaws or backs.. I've never been but ive been trying to get some folks together to go. Heard it was a blast! Let us know next time you ride.


----------



## mudtodeep

Ok. it is usually full of water this time of year but it is low right now we rode two weeks ago it was a good ride but it was HOT!! To hot to ride we stayed n the water all day .it is better than any atv park .it is nothing to c 500 4wheelers down there. I will get up with the crew and get a DATE


----------



## bruteman19

We ride Sardis all the time when it's down. I've heard a lot about Greneda but never been. We may make a trip out their this fall/winter. How far is it from Sardis?


----------



## sloboy

Let me know, I won't be home till August 10.


----------



## mudtodeep

Probably hour. the best time is when water is coming down .that is some bad stuff lot of people don't like riding there because it is so bad. winches don't do any good we Have 50ft snatch ropes hook it to the frame and start snatching. lift kets and tall tires really don't help becouse there's no bottom. we run wide tires .u ever Ben riding somewhere in mud and look about 5 FOOT beside u and the mud is moving that the way it is there


----------



## bruteman19

Yeah big tires and lifts don't do very well at Sardis either. And don't worry we'll bring plenty of snatch ropes. We will definitely be bringing the BUBBA ROPES!! Do any of y'all use bubba ropes? Y'all need to try them out, their awesome. This is the truck one but they make atv ones. 



Anyway I can't wait to make a trip up their.


----------



## mudtodeep

No I haven't seen them.


----------



## bruteman19

Well they work pretty good. We only use the atv one and its pulled me out after a winch cable snapped trying to get me out.


----------



## gav09

I got one of them for snowmobiling they work pre slick.


----------



## bruteforcematt

I'm pretty close to grenada and been down there a lot. Have seen many atvs and pickups alike lost or tore up. Rearends snatched out from the truck frames snatched apart on atvs. As long as you stay in the water there is not really anyproblem riding. But the mud....can be a b*tch


----------



## Polaris425

thats awesome I might have to look into one.


----------



## mudtodeep

Bruteforcematt PM me ur # I call u when we go riding we r going to gore springs sunday or we going on hwy 50 a friend of a friend has a hunting club they ride every sun we never Ben may go check it out thay said it has a big swimp.if we go to gor srp. We gone ride sobboly u ever road there


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Had a trip planned for M.O.R.A. this weekend but its slowly falling apart. Today I was informed that theres a group of guys riding at grenada lake this weekend. Theres a good chance we"ll end up there instead of MORA.


----------



## mudtodeep

well wish we could go we had a big ride last weekend so were taking weekend off .Just got my new MTX-L wind band in so i going to fine tune my bike and relocate rad. got snork a grizzly for a friend.the water may have come up some with all the rain .we r wonting to plan a ride and post it on here when it cools off


----------



## BFsmiley

i got my rope mud to deep if you want to ride i pull you around let you taste a little mud off my tires


----------



## mudtodeep

Ok guys aug 18th on a sat we r having a big ride at GORE SPRINGS n grenada ms, if some of u guys wont to come play n some bad a-- mud come on best riding u will ever do. We r going to start riding 11:30 its a LONG ride if some of u need a place to stay theres a camp ground about 1/2 mile up the road for campers or theres some cabens u can rent i can get the # if needed


----------



## mudtodeep

Bruteman19 y'all going to try and make the trip


----------



## mudtodeep

Sloboy u will come 55 north to Grenada exit that will b hwy 8 u will won't to go east u will go all the way through grenade its about 15 miles to gore springs u will come to a blinking light and it will b a store on the left called. B's take that left if u need to stop a get cold drinks that's the last place to stop u will go about 5 miles u will come past the dry dock bar bridge rails will start and there will b a gap on the left and right taket the right one u will c us give me a call6625521836


----------



## memphismud

We grew up on the backwater of Grenada lake, now live in Memphis. Have a group wanting to come ride and camp at Graysport. Is the water still low enough for a good ride?


----------



## mudtodeep

Yes its about 206. y'all come on give me a call we got a lot of people going


----------



## mudduck

Hey guys, just signed up on site. I live in Grenada and ride in lake bottom good bit. have alot of friends that pretty much live in the lake bottom. Where yall thinkin bout startin from? Would like to get a big group up from around here and join yall.


----------



## mudtodeep

We r meeting on old 8hwy calh. Side at 10:30 . Do u no Punkin head.and big Joe. Chris pounds all that group .really don't no witch way we may ride yet with all the rain we won't to ride to the rocks but some road there last week and said it was bad for the bikes with no snorks but we will c .may make the blue hole ride. Give me a call


----------



## mudduck

Yeah i know all of them. Not sure if you can cross buttputter creek (which is the first creek when you leave parking area heading toward calhoun city) unless you go up creek til ya find a spot.


----------



## mudtodeep

Yeah we crossed it 2 weeks ago level was207.32 it 207.54 now so we can but if it gets 208 we cant we r going to get there about 10 and go c.if u dont have snorkel u will have to walk it a cross maybe and there's no way to cross it n the woods we have looked for years we have looked all the way to the field


----------



## mudduck

Yall still plannin on riding this weekend at grenada lake?


----------



## mudtodeep

Yes.


----------



## mudduck

I went today and checked buttputter creek and water looks pretty high, its close to top bank. Just didnt know if yall still planned on ridin there or somewhere else


----------



## mudtodeep

Yeah we may go to bull sign or (sabogly) how ever u spell it but we r steel meeting on old road at 10:30 / 11 or we may stay and ride the water eage tward red grass. We will c what everybody won't to do


----------



## mudtodeep

Mudduck U coming. Punkinhead said thay r coming I told him if it got to bad for that canned ham ill put it on the back rack of my brute and carry it the rest of way lol


----------



## Punkinhead

^^^funny post right there.


----------



## mudtodeep

Mudduck it was good to meet u yesterday. We r planning to ride labor day weekend again maybe the water will go down some .


----------



## memphismud

Did anyone ride this weekend?What is the water looking like?Can't wait for Friday to head south!


----------



## mudduck

mudtodeep, good to meet you guys too, I like the way yall ride, not to into ridin for 5 min. then stoppin for hour then ride 5 min and stoppin again. Talked to joey and he was tellin me bout yall comin labor day weekend. Yall decided what day goin to ride? Should be muddy with all the rain comin the end of the week.


----------



## mudduck

got a buddy that just bought a brute and it has new 30in mudlites on it and he is lookin to trade them for some 28in tires, and or tires and rims if ya know anybody lookin.


----------



## mudtodeep

Yeah I drive that far I won't to ride. some will not even unload set on the trailer and talk all day lol but that's what happens when u get that many bikes together I counted 38 one time
If we get all the rain there saying we r won't b no lake bottom if so we a talking about going to sabogly still don't no how to spell it


----------



## mudtodeep

memphismud said:


> Did anyone ride this weekend?What is the water looking like?Can't wait for Friday to head south!


The water level is 208 now still some good rideing but we get a bunch of rain its not gone be good we will have to wait latter this week and c


----------



## mudtodeep

What kind shape the tires n


----------



## mudduck

he said there less than a month old


----------



## mudtodeep

Memphismud y'all steel coming down .we r riding Sunday don't no were if lake don't come up ride lake b. If it dose we're going to sabogley. We ride in the rain gone b wet anyway


----------



## bruteman19

Where y'all riding this weekend? Just got all the bikes fixed and we were probably gonna ride Sardis. But if it's to high we may be able to make yalls ride. If that's cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudtodeep

Don't no got to c how much rain we get. If the lake don't come up it will b NASTY. LOL do all of y'all have snorkels


----------



## bruteman19

Haha nope.. Only two people in our group do.. We usually skim when the water is too deep. Or just water wheelie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudtodeep

Lol well if we ride sabogley u won't need them but if we ride lake u probably will but don't no there will b some bikes with out them


----------



## bruteman19

You talking about Grenada lake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudtodeep

Yes.we ride the u may call it back waters its like two parts of the lake its the dam end and its gore spring end witch is were we ride and sabogley is the back back waters its all wood swamps and trails some real good rideing after lot of rain


----------



## polarisxp850

finally figured it out mud and man yea we just had a good ride the other weekend at grenada ready to ride this weekend to


----------



## mudtodeep

Glad u figured it out


----------



## memphismud

Packed up and loaded! Headed south as soon as everyone is off work. No snorkles in our group. We will be at Graysport on sites 26, 27, 29. If you can post where to meet up and a time today that would be great. Our cell service is usually not to good at Graysport to get online. We ride in the rain too. At Sabogula do you turn toward the lake off the highway where the cattle sign used to be? Then where do you go from there to unload? Isn't there another trail from Graysport at old #8?


----------



## mudtodeep

No that's the bull sign the lake has not come up any so were riding bottom we meet on old road calhon side at 11 Sunday


----------



## memphismud

Ok we will be there, if we want to ride Sabougla on Saturday, where is the best place to park, unload and head from?


----------



## mudtodeep

Sabogley is past the black bull sign go about3 miles its a small sign on the. Left says sabogley. Take left go about 1 mile there is a old white house on left go just past it turn left then go until u c gravel and there is a road to the right go all the way to the end of it and it dead end to the river u can unload there or come back up road and there a spot on the right. Then if u go past that there's a little trail that gos to the left the ride will begin probably need to call me ill tell u were to go from there 6625521eight three six LC. ITS some good rideing


----------



## mudtodeep

We riding Sunday meting around 11


----------



## mudtodeep

Going to have ride September 7 water is comin down fast


----------



## brute21

I want to try that place sabogly how do I get there is it on the end where we ride Gore springs?


----------



## mudtodeep

Yes u go past gore springs about 6 miles east its a sign on left. We r havin a big ride sep. 28th in gore springs come ride with us


----------

